

Easy-to-use package repository for JVM-based projects - jitpack
https://jitpack.io

======
java-lang
So essentially this converts GitHub repos to maven dependencies.

------
iso-8859-1
Is this open source?

Also, it would be nice if one could use a commitid (SHA1) instead of a tag.
Supporting "commit-ish"'es would also make "master~3" work.

~~~
jitpack
At the moment it's only available as a cloud service but we're considering a
self-hosted version later on.

Sha1 support sounds like an interesting idea. Care to open an issue for
that?:)

